# Gentoo User Treffen im Raum Wiesbaden/Taunusstein/Mainz

## denic

Hallo,

ich hoffe mit diesem Posting Gentoo User zu finden, die im Rhein Main Gebiet zu Hause sind.

Da wir mit Wiesbaden, Mainz, Idstein, Limburg und Taunusstein auch einige größere Städte in der Nähe haben, sollte es sicherlich kein Problem sein einige User zu finden.

Noch existiert kein Treffen, deshalb dieses Posting!

Suche deshalb angagierte User, die helfen ein Treffen auf die Beine stellen zu wollen.

Habe mir schon einige Angebote eingeholt um eine Netzwerk oder WLAN bereitzustellen.

Weitere Ideen, Vorschläge und potentielle Zusagen bitte posten.

Grüße

denic

Edit ian!:

Topic Off-Topic gesetzt.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ein Treffen klingt echt super.

Ich bin zwar erst ein halbes Jahr bei Gentoo, dafür aber täglich. Ich kenne noch einen aus WI, den informiere ich.

Ich mach also mit! Tel. 06732/918540

Ich selbst bin aus 55286 Wörrstadt.

Vielleicht hilft Dir (uns) auch die Gentookarte, dort sehen wir die Einträge der Umgebung?!

Sven

----------

## denic

Sehr schön, dass sich schon Anhänger finden lassen.

Werde allen Usern, die laut der Karte, in der Gegend wohnen,

mal eine Nachricht zukommen.

Vielleicht schaffen wir es, uns die nächsten Wochen zu treffen um

alle weiteren Einzelheiten persönlich zu klären. 

Dies ist wichtig um die Aufgaben zu verteilen.

----------

## ian!

 *denic wrote:*   

> Dies ist wichtig um die Aufgaben zu verteilen.

 

Aufgaben verteilen? Himmel Herrgott! Was hast Du vor?

Ein 24-Port Switch und ein paar Netzwerkstrippen sollten es doch für's erste Treffen reichen, oder was hast Du vor dort zu veranstalten? Ein zweites "Chaoscamping"?  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## denic

Toll, konnte auch noch zwei weitere User in meiner Gegend auftreiben.

Wäre schön wenn wir für den Anfang mal so an die 20 Personen zusammentrommenln könnten.

Bleibe weiter dran.

----------

## Bitspyer

Hmm Hmmm... 

Wenns im Rahmen von 20 - 30 Leuten bleibt, gibt es in Zornheim ein cooles Haus, das man mieten kann.  Wir machen da hin und wieder LAN-Parties mit ca. 20 Leuten. Es gibt dort auch Betten, dh. man muss abends/nachts nicht mit vollen Kopf heimgurcken, bzw. man ist nicht auf eine gewisse Deadline festgelegt, wenn man abends weg muss.

----------

## spaceman

hi ,

also ich wäre auch bereit zukommen ... ich kann 120ports switch inkl LwL leitung bereitstellen.

komme aus dem Raum Mainz 

sagt bescheid wenn es soweit is ^^

cu spaceman  :Shocked: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Wäre auch gerne dabei. Unsere LUG in Wiesbaden ist nicht so "prall".

 Grüsse Michael

----------

## Inte

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Unsere LUG in Wiesbaden ist nicht so "prall".

 

Kennst Du Die Jünger Torvalds? Die machen eigentlich regelmäßig was. Vielleicht kann mein Bruder (wohnt noch in WI) was organisieren.

-=Inte=-

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   Unsere LUG in Wiesbaden ist nicht so "prall". 
> 
> Kennst Du Die Jünger Torvalds? Die machen eigentlich regelmäßig was. Vielleicht kann mein Bruder (wohnt noch in WI) was organisieren.
> 
> -=Inte=-

 

Du veralberst mich doch jetzt nicht, oder? Lustiger Name, ich war eins zwei mal bei der LUG, naja, mit ein paar Leuten nett unterhalten, aber einen hab ich anhand seiner E-Mail Adresse auf der debate@lists.ccc.de wieder erkannt (fleissiger Flamer und OT Poster) und andere haben sich in Groupiewahn an einem FFM Menschen ergötzt. Nicht so ganz was ich mir unter der idealen LUG vorgestellt habe. Ist denn jetzt eigentlich konkret was geplant von einem Treffen oder einem Stammtisch in Wiesbaden, Umgebung? 

Naja und falls du was zu den Jüngern findest, kannst du ja mal bescheid sagen  :Very Happy: 

Gruss Michael

----------

## xijo

hey denic, hey alle,

bin auf jeden fall auch dabei *gg* komme aus TSST und hab auch noch nen kumpel in WI, der sich das sicher auch nicht entgehen lässt *gg*.

xijo@gmx.de

42299548

so bin ich erreichbar.

gruß

xijo

----------

## Mimamau

Hey, bin aus Bad Camberg und natürlich auch interessiert!

----------

## doall4beer

hört sich nicht verkehrt an.

< Liederbach am Taunus!

//doall4beer

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Hmm, wann machen wir denn jetzt ein Treffen? Ich würde jetzt einfach mal nächste Woche Freitag ein simplen Stammtisch vorschlagen. Natürlich schwebt mir Wiesbaden vor, zum einen gibt es da mehr Lokale als in Taunusstein und sie haben nicht die merkwürdige Atmossphäre eines Cafe Puntos oder Digeridoos (wobei es bei letzterem TwoDogs gibt). Also was meint ihr?

Grüsse von der Truhe

----------

## Sas

ich wohne (zumindest die meiste zeit) auch noch halbwegs in der nähe (20-30 autobahn-minuten nach mz) und würde, wenns meine zeit zulässt sicher auch vorbei schauen... bin allerdings nur am we hier, oder wieder ab nächstem jahr..

grüsse S(il)as

ps. freut mich, dich als mod zu sehen, ian!  :Wink: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Dann schlage ich jetzt einfach mal den 3. Oktober 2003 in Wiesbaden vor. Als Lokal ist das c/o in der Moritzstraße ganz schön und bei gutem Wetter kann man im Hinterhof im Biergarten sitzen. Die Moritzstraße ist recht leicht, vom Wiesbadener Hauptbahnhof aus gesehen, gut zu finden. Zusammengefasst.

Wann:    3. Oktober 2003, Freitag, 20:00 Uhr

Wo:        c/o - care off, bar lounge cafe

Wer:       Gentoo User aus der Gegend Rhein-Main

Was:       Lustige Plauderrunde unter GentooNarren und Angehenden Gentoo Usern.

Für Fragen schickt mir eine PM oder eine E-Mail an michael at not dash another dash server dot net - dash ist der englische "Bindestrich.

Gruss Michael

----------

## denic

Klasse, dass sich in kurzer Zeit so viele Gentoo Anhänger finden konnten.

Freitag der 3. Oktober ist ein prima Datum.

Schlage als Location das Havanna (Sonnenberger Strasse) vor.

Eine recht annehmbare Location. Nicht zu einfach aber auch nicht

zu nobel. 

Alternativ das Lumen auf dem Marktplatz.

Hätte eben eine super Parkhaus Anbindung.

"Man muss ja auch mal praktisch denken"

Bitte an, einen Tisch auf den Namen Linux, zu reservieren.

Hoffe auf weitere Vorschläge.

Bis dann.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Nicht böse sein, aber ich würde gerne darauf verzichten in "noblere" Lokale wie das Lumen zu gehen. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt als Student zu teuer und seitdem ich eine "unangenehme" Cocktail Erfahrung gemacht habe vor ein paar Jahren ("Sie sind nicht 18", Rumärger, Zeter, ...) meide ich es eigentlich auch.  Natürlich beuge ich mich der Mehrheit.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Parken kann man in der Moritzstraße nicht gut, aber dafür in der Ecke Bahnhof/Schlachthof (was nicht wirklich weit ist). Das Parkhaus am Dernschen Gelände, wo sich das Lumen befindet, ist das teuerste Parkhaus in Wiesbaden, danach kommt das Luisenparkhaus, nun gut zum Culin Parkhaus ist es auch nicht weit. Ist mir aber egal, da ich sowies in Wi wohne und kein Auto habe. Ich wollts nur anmerken ohne jetzt allzu negativ oder vernichtend zu klingen.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, wie gesagt. Ansonsten weitere Vorschläge möglicherweise und vielleicht mal Zusagen wer alles kommt und wann und vor allem wie wir uns erkennen?! 

Gruss Michael

**EDIT

Mein Mozilla hat hier irgendwie merkwürdig rumrotiert, naja und irgendwo liegt natürlich das Problem bei mir. Es tut mir leid für die 4 Postings hintereinander, es ist weder ein Versuch irgendjemand hier sauer zu machen, noch meine Postingzahl hochzutreiben. Seufz.

Edit ian!:

Kein Problem. Doppler gelöscht. Siehe auch: Doppelpostings, Ursachen und wie man sie vermeiden kann.

----------

## denic

Natürlich kein Problem. Kenne in Wiesbaden nur diese Lokalitäten.

Bin aber offen für neue Locations.

Bemerkbar können wir uns machen, indem wir im Vorfeld ein Tisch auf den

Namen "Linux" resevieren.

Wer wird denn sicher kommen ?

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Dann fangen wir doch mit der Liste an:

01. Denic

02. Birnbaumtruhe

03. Du?

** EDIT

Die LUG hat immer einen Plüschtux benutzt, gut wir müssten eine Kuh haben, aber für den Anfang reichen ja auch 1-2 kaputte Festplatten auf dem Tisch. Ich glaube dass es wenig Leute gibt die in ein Lokal gehen und ein paar kaputte Platten auf den Tisch legen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bitspyer

Na, mir fällt dann noch in Mainz  "Kamin", "Klingelbeutel", "Scrootch's" ein. Die Kneipen sind sogar preislich nicht zu teuer.

Nächste Woche hab ich keine Zeit.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Für Mainz fällt mir nochs Schick & Schön an, das Caveau und wenns teurer sein soll gibts noch das LOMO.

----------

## SvenFischer

oder was wollen wir denn nun machen beim Treffen?

Saufen ist prinzipiell füpr das erste Treffen gut, aber ich denke jeder will mal das ein oder andere "live" präsentieren, oder wird das dann eine Gentoo-Laptop-zwischen-Bier-Party?

Wie auch immer, ich will dabei sein.

----------

## SvenFischer

wie waäre es mit einem Treffen in der Sauna   :Razz: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich denke wir könnten ein bisschen Erfahrungsaustausch, Plauderrunde, etc. - an ein festes Programm denke ich hat weder denic noch meine später eingemischte Person sich weniger Gedanken gemacht. 

Man kann mal überlegen was man in naher Zukunft zusammen machen könnte (gut, die Grillzeit ist weg), z.B. GPG Keysigning Party, GPN (GulaschProgrammierNacht), Bugday, .. Ach da gibt es soviel Möglichkeiten. Bisher hat sich keiner bei mir gemeldet ob er kommt. Denic, wie schauts bei dir aus?

----------

## denic

Ein festes Programm brauchen wir nicht. 

Das erste Treffen in dieser Gegend ist eher ein Versuch zu sehen, wie

groß das Interesse hier im Lande ist. Vermutlich werden einige Ihr Notebook

mitbringen, es werden Applikation besprochen. jeder stellt seine Favorites zur Debatte, Überlegungen für ein zweites Treffen werden angestellt.

Freue mich auf jeden Fall darauf mit anderen Linuxern (Gentooern) zusammen zu kommen.

Hoffentlich kommen ein paar mehr,als nur drei Personen.

----------

## cArN4g3

hi leute,

steht der 3. Oktober jetzt fest??

wenn ja, kann ich leider nicht kommen, waere aber gern.. es steht naemlich schon leider fest, dass ich mittwoch nach hause fahre, um zu nem konzert von dimmu borgir zu gehn. kein bock, dann gleich wieder freitag, nochmal 4 h mitm zug zu fahren.

ich mein wiesbaden is ja net so weit weg  von ffm  :Smile:  da haette ich mit der sbahn fahrn koennn.. 

mfg carn

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

OT: Dimmu Borgir, fein fein. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist ein Konzert in der Nähe von Stuttgart, schade dass Zeit und Geld nicht reicht. Jedenfalls viel Spass.

Hmm, es werden wohl mehr als 2 kommen, vielleicht sollte man mal die Leute per PM anschreiben.

----------

## Sas

ich kann leider auch nicht, ziehe am 3. um, da bin ich den ganzen tag beschäftigt und selbst wenn die zeit reichen sollte, werd ich wohl abends zu nich mehr viel zu gebrauchen sein :/

----------

## inetman

So Jungs  :Wink: 

ich bin aus wiesbaden und bin jederzeit dabei  :Wink: 

einfach ma anquatschen ... 

ICQ: 20596989

IRC: #gentoo.de alias inetman

MAIL: inetman2k at gmx dot net

Cya Patrick

----------

## miju

Also ich bin aus Hofheim a. Ts.

Wär eigentlich auch dabei, bin im moment aber im hohen Norden und daher verhinder. Beim nächsten mal gerne...

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Also, wir treffen uns am Freitag ab 19:00 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof Wiesbaden, am Haupteingang - das ist der Eingang wo das Servicezentrum der Bahn in Container steht. Ich werd mir ein Perl in a Nutshell greifen und dort mit dem Buch in der Hand rumstehen.

Für alle Autoreisenden würde ich sagen treffen wir uns um 19:30 Uhr im Finale, Emser Straße (vom Michelsberg aus gerade weiterlaufen). Ich persönlich warte bis 19:15 Uhr am Bahnhof. Falls jemand später/früher kommt, kann er sich ja bei mir melden. Gegenvorschläge?

----------

## denic

Hallo ,

 *Quote:*   

> Für alle Autoreisenden würde ich sagen treffen wir uns um 19:30 Uhr im Finale, Emser Straße (vom Michelsberg aus gerade weiterlaufen). 

 

nehme an, dass das Finale eine Lokalität ist. 

Werde demnach um 19:30 im Finale sein. 

Cu 

dEnIc

----------

## inetman

Also mädels, sofern ichs morgen auf die reihe bekomm' bin ich am start  :Wink: 

.... cya (hopefully) am bahnhof

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Hmm, ich schau gerade die Gentoo Newsletter durch und seh ein Bild vom Cologne Meeting, eigentlich müssten wir auch Bilder machen. Hoffentlich kommen noch ein paar Leute mehr.

 Gruss Michael

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Das erste Gentoo User Group Treffen, kurz GUG-T, ist seit knapp 30 Minuten vorbei. Leider müssen wir feststellen dass wir doch ein paar wenig gewesen sind. Somit konnten wir wohl den Rekord aufstellen "und somit das kleinste Gentoo User Treffen der Welt" verzeichnen. Es war trotzdem ein lustiger und unterhaltsame Abend im Finale. Ich schlage vor dass wir uns das nächste Mal wieder im Finale treffen und zwar am DO um 19:00 Uhr, in Wiesbaden.

Also nochmal kurz. Nächstes Treffen:

WO: Wiesbaden, Cafe/Bar/Restaurant Finale in der Emser Straße (Wiesbaden Innenstadt)

WANN: Donnerstag 9. Oktober 2003, 19:00 Uhr

WER: Gentoo User aus dem Raum Rhein-Main

Ich hab am Bahnhof eine knappe halbe Stunde gewartet, leider kam keiner. Schade.

Gruss

 Michael

----------

## dertobi123

Wieviele Leute waren denn da? Habt ihr ein paar Fotos gemacht?

Tobias

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Da waren *trommelwirbel*:

- denic

- birnbaumtruhe

Wir werden das nächste Mal Fotos machen. Dann gibt es hoffentlich ein paar mehr Gesichter zu sehen.

----------

## denic

Komme nun auch dazu ein paar Worte zum gestrigen Abend zu verlieren. Wirklich schade, dass außer birnbaumtruhe und mir kein weiterer anwesend war. Das anfängliche Feedback auf mein Posting hatte erwarten lassen, dass ein paar mehr Leute sich einfinden würden. Vielleicht sind es beim nächsten Treffen ein paar mehr. 

Dennoch hatten wir einen schönen Abend im Finale. Sicherlich werden wir vom nächsten Treffen mehr berichten können. Bilder werden natürlich auch gemacht.

Ein besonderen Dank nochmal an birnbaumtruhe, der mich nicht alleine gelassen hat. 

Cu

----------

## xijo

morgen allerseits,

bin leider noch immer krank und konnte deshalb nich teilnehmen.

vielleicht wäre es praktisch das ganze aus dem gentoo forum rauszutragen, da ich persönlich zumindest hier nich so oft reinsehe  :Smile: 

denke das könnte einigen anderen genauso gehen - evtl könnten wir ne kleine seite mit e-mail adressen von allen interessierten machen, nen irc channel auf und so weiter, dass einem einfach der eintieg in die sache vereinfacht wird.

hört sich nach kindergartenbetreuung an, aber ich denke das würde sich auf die teilnehmerzahlen sehr positiv auswirken.

ausserdem wäre es der erste schritt in richtig user-group..  :Smile: 

gruß

xijo

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

- Gut, ich setz jetzt mal sporadisch eine Seite für unser Treffen auf.   [ ERLEDIGT ] 

- Mailingliste folgt dann die Tage  [ IN BEARBEITUNG ]

Bitte beachtet dass wir uns am DO, also dem 9. Otkober 2003 treffen wollen. Meine Mail Addy ist michael at not dash another dash server dot net. Dash ist der englische Bindestrich, also -

Gruss Michael

P.S.: Falls jemand bescheid weis, wen man wegen gentoo.de ansprechen kann, soll er sich mal melden. Schließlich wollen wir ja bei den Meating (so nennt sich das bei gentoo.de)  :Very Happy:  Days aufgeführt werden. Oder? 

[ ERLEDIGT ]

P.P.S.:Als IRC schlag ich mal jetzt kornbluth.freenode.net vor. Also im FreeNode Netz. Alternativ kann ich auch einen SILC Server anbieten, den ich mit einem Freund zusammenbetreibe, aber ich vermute mal dass nicht jeder SILC benutzt. Der Channel _wird_ #gentoo-wiesbaden heissen. Also bitte nicht vor morgen joinen, da ich den Bot da reinpflanze (irgendwann im Lauf der Nacht). Danke.  [ IN BEARBEITUNG ]

----------

## norbert

Ok, dann gibts am Donnerstag einen zweiten Versuch. Wird aber wahrscheinlich erst gegen 21 Uhr. Wie erkennt man Euch??? War am Freitag auch da, hab aber in dem Publikum keine typischen Linux Fan erkennen können   :Sad: 

Gruß,

Norbert

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich reservier einen Tisch auf den Namen "Gentoo" und leg diesmal mal mein Linux in a Nutshell auf den Tisch. Sorry, dass du uns nicht erkannt hast - wir hatten mit niemanden mehr gerechnet. Wir sind mal morgen bis min. 22:00 Uhr da, wenn nicht sogar länger.

Grüsse Michael

----------

## inetman

So jungs, diesmal klappts, ich hab morgen zwar bis 19:30 fahrschule, aber das is gerade um die ecke, ich werd also auf jedenfall aufkreuzen  :Wink: 

Vergesst das linux in a nutshell buch nicht  :Wink: 

Greetz Patrick

----------

## denic

***Wird bestimmt ein super Abend***

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Kann jemand vielleicht noch eine Digi Cam bzw. einen normalen Fotoapperat mitbringen?

----------

## denic

Ich bins nochmal zu früher Stunde.

Bringe meine DigiCam mit.

Wird ein 256MB SD Chip reichen ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich denke dass sollte reichen   :Very Happy:   Es wird übrigens ein Perl in a Nutshell Buch sein. Ich hab gar kein Linux in a Nutshell. Sorry an der Stelle, aber ich denke dass das egal ist - ich hab so gut wie noch nie jemanden mit einem O'Reilly Buch in der Kneipe gesehen.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Unser 2tes Treffen ist mittlerweile seit knapp 1h vorbei. Es war ein wirklich schöner und vor allem unterhaltsamer Abend - wir haben uns exponentiell gesteigert also 2^2 und sind somit mittlerweile 4 Leute. Das nächste Treffen findet mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit diesmal in Sulzbach (vor Frankfurt) statt, vermutlich eine kleine Installationsparty oder sowas in der Richtung. Zur Zeit müssen wir uns noch was mit Tischen etc. einfallen lassen. 

Ansonsten ein herzliches Hallo an Norbert und Tanjeff in den RLGUGTMW (Real Life Gentoo User Group Taunusstein Mainz Wiesbaden) Hallen. Schön das ihr da wart. 

Vielleicht fühlen sich ja einige Leute noch angeregt das nächste Mal vorbeizuschauen. Es besteht nach wie vor auch das Angebot nach Mainz zu kommen oder sich irgendwo im Taunus zu treffen (solange es nicht Strinz Margarete oder Trinitatis ist).

Grüsse von der Truhe

P.S.: Die Bilder die Denic geschossen hat, gibts in den nächsten Tagen online auf der Seite (http://www.veitstanz.net/gentoo).

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Also, das nächste Treffen ist auf den 23.09 gesetzt. Der Ort steht noch nicht fest. Von folgenden Leuten gehe ich aus dass sie kommen:

1. Denic

2. Norbert

3. Tanjeff

4. Birnbaumtruhe

Folgende Leute hab ich jetzt im ICQ geaddete und versuch sie zu erreichen:

1. xijo

2. Sas

3. Inetman

Den Rest ruf ich an oder versuch ihn per P/N oder ICQ auch zu erreichen. Wäre schön wenn es vielleicht von jemanden nochmal Rückmeldung geben würde.

----------

## denic

Hallo Jungs,

werde am morgigen Samstag nicht kommen können.

Auch Birnbaumtruhe wird ebenfalls nicht kommen.

Wollen uns aber dafür nächste Woche Do. Abend wieder im Finale

treffen.

Ciao

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Kurzum:

Wann: Donnerstag 23. Oktober 2003

Wer:    Norbert(falls er es schafft), Denic, Tanjeff, meine Wenigkeit

Wo:     Finale, Emser Straße, Wiesbaden 

Wie:     Pinguin auf dem Tisch, ansonsten irgendein Nutshell Buch.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich finde es wirklich schade dass das mit dem User Treffen bei uns einfach nicht klappen mag, wir waren heute mal wieder zu dritt, 2 Leute die kommen wollten waren nicht da und die andere Hälfte , ja keine Ahnung, hat irgendwie die Lust verloren zu kommen. Wir werden uns nur noch sporadisch treffen - dass heisst das nächste Mal so in 3-4 Wochen. Wer kommen mag oder Interesse hat, kann sich bei mir per PM melden.

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Wenn mal was im Raum Ludwigshafen/Mannheim ist, bin ich dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Das nächste Treffen findet laut Planung wiefolgt statt:

Wann: 6. November 2003, Donnerstag

Wo: Cafe Finale, Emser Straße 4, 65195 Wiesbaden

Wer: Interessierte

Bitte beachtet auch aktuellere Änderungen auf http://www.veitstanz.net/gentoo/ - Desweiteren würde ich gerne die "Organisation" des Treffens aus "privaten" Gründen abgeben, wer Interesse hat kann sich ja melden, ich geb dann E-Mail Adressen, etc. weiter. Änderungen in letzter Sekunde werde ich Leuten die sich bei mir per PM, E-Mail etc. gemeldet haben mitteilen, für eine aktuelle Änderung im Forum kann ich nicht garantieren (sollte aber in der Regel natürlich drin sein).

 Mit freundlichen Grüssen

  Michael

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Wir treffen uns heute wie geplant um 19:00 Uhr. Erinnerung an alle, daher nochmal ein Posting. Die Statistik:

8 Leute per PM angeschrieben: 1 Antwort.

Angekündigt bzw. eingeladen:  12 Leute, wahrscheinlich kommen 2-3.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Wir sind dabei ein Treffen im Februar 2004 zu machen, wer Interesse etc. hat kann sich ja mal per PM melden. Grüsse ...

----------

## inetman

Ich bin dabei ^_^

... auch wenn ich auf die PM net geantwortet hab, dann wenigstens doch über ICQ  :Wink: 

Greetz Pady

----------

## SandmannFfm

Mich wird man dort wohl auch antreffen wenn der Termin passt !

michi

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Der Termin ist mometan auf den 23. Februar 2003 gelegt. Ort steht noch nicht ganz fest. 

EDIT

Ich hab im übrigen die Seite aktualisiert, es ist nun eine Teilnehmerliste ersichtlich und ein Status wer bereits zugesagt hat oder nicht ...

----------

## kasperhans

moinsen 

also bin nen nordhesse und wollt mich mal informieren wie denn so der stand wegen nem hessen treffen ist?

----------

## Goliath

guude

Bin aus Marburg nach FfM gezogen, und wär' auch an nem treffen interessiert, hier meine icq uin: 17414456

David

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Wann: 23. Februar 2004, 19:00 Uhr

Wer.   Gentoo'ler bzw. Verrückter mit "Programming Linux Games" aufm Tisch und einem Code Monkey.

Wo:    Kamin in Mainz, Kapuzinerstraße 8.

Aus meiner Mail von heute:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> eine kurze Erinnerung dass wir uns am Montag im Kamin treffen. 
> ...

 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Sorry, aber ich schätze mal die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht so hoch ein dass wir uns in Nordhessen mal treffen. Der Weg ist dann doch etwas zu weit. Vielleicht gibts auch irgendwann ein Treffen in der Mitte?

 Grüsse

----------

## FloMZ74

Hallo Leute, kann leider mein Posting nicht mehr finden, daher noch mal neu:

Ist ein Treffen im März, oder auch später geplant?

In Wiesbaden oder Mainz?

Gruß,

Florian

----------

## Pretanter

Komme aus Kreis Landau-Land sind 50 km zu euch wäre dabei  :Smile: 

gruss pret

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich werde nochmal ein Treffen Anfang April ansetzen. Schickt mir bitte eure E-Mail per PM, die Erfahrung hat gezeigt dass die meisten nicht so oft hier reinschauen und per Mail behält man eher den Überblick. Ich denke wir werden uns wieder, weils so nett da ist, in Mainz treffen.

Gruss Michael

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Nächstes Gentoo Treffen am Freitag den 30. April 2004. Die Seite wird in den nächsten Tag aktualisiert, die üblichen Verdächtigen angeschrieben.

Wann: 30. April 2004, 19:00 Uhr

Wo: Kamin in Mainz, nahe Südbahnhof

Wer: Die üblichen Verdächtigen + X

Fragen: An mich oder Infos (die noch aktualisiert werden) unter

http://www.veitstanz.net/gentoo

Beste Grüsse

 Michael

----------

## etron

Hi,

da hat sich also eine gentoo untergrund bewegung im raum wiesbaden / mainz entwickelt, find ich schon mal sehr fein, dass sich auch hier aktive gentooer zusammen tun.

nur verstehe ich nicht, warum man das rad neu erfinden muss. wie schon erwähnt wurde, gibt es fuer diesen bereich eine lug, wieso schliesst ihr euch uns nicht an ? hier gibts auch ein paar gentooer die sich über neue kameraden freuen würden. wenn euch die monatlichen treffs zu wenig gentoo spezifisch sind, bzw ihr lieber praktische treffen bevorzugt, ist das doch kein grund sofort ne 2. lug ins leben zu rufen. werden halt gentoo workshops eingeführt, z.b. alle 2 monate, daran solls nun wirklich nicht liegen.

überlegts euch mal, denke wir sind alle der meinung, dass eine lug pro distri nicht die lösung sein kann.

gruß

patrick

----------

## plate

Willkommen im Gentoo-Forum, junger Freund. Deinen allerersten Beitrag hier bei uns gleich mit einer Veranstalterschelte für Gentoo User Meetings zu garnieren war sicher nur ein Versehen, gell[1]? Warum das Vorhandensein einer regionalen Linux-Usergruppe [2] separate Gentoo-Nutzer- und -Entwicklertreffen überflüssig machen soll, will sich mir nicht recht erschließen. Erstens sind Pinguine bekanntlich recht gesellig, sollten also mehr als nur eine Veranstaltung besuchen können, zweitens rate ich dringend zur Überprüfung deiner Methoden: Um erfolgreiche Werbung für eine LUG oder was auch immer zu machen, verzichtet man besser darauf, den Leuten als erstes mit dem Hintern ins Gesicht zu springen. Am besten kommst du am 30.4. zum nächsten GUM, entschuldigst dich für deinen pampigen Schreibstil und versuchst dich zur Abwechslung als Sympathieträger. Wer weiß, vielleicht findest du ja sogar den einen oder anderen Gastreferenten für deine LUG-Seminare.

[1] Regionaldeutsche Satzschlussfloskel. Nicht hübsch, aber zweckmäßig, immer dann zu verwenden, wenn man ohnehin keine Antwort mehr braucht.

[2] Welche? UFO? PUG? LUG Frankfurt? Oder eine der übrigen zwei Dutzend LUGs in Hessen und Rheinland-Pfalz? Scheinbar hat jedes der Käffer in dieser Gegend sowieso seinen eigenen Verein, da fällt eine Pinguinkolonie mehr oder weniger doch gar nicht auf.

----------

## etron

danke für den willkommengruss lieber pate

ich habe einen vorschlag gemacht, das ganze unter einem hut laufen zu lassen, da das aus meiner erfahrung für beide seiten von vorteil ist. da nun mal eine lug in einem kreis meist die erste anlaufstelle für linuxfans ist, kann man über diesen weg mehr leute erreichen. und das ist ja der sinn der sache; sich mit möglichst vielen gleichgesinnten zu treffen.

desweiteren hat man bei fragen auf einer mailinglist mehr ansprechpartner bzw erleichtert es das vorgehen im vergleich zu vielen kleinen listen. wen 2 gruppen etwas zusammen machen, bringt es eben mehr leuten etwas, als wenn jeder sein eigenes süppchen kocht.

falls das falsch rübergekommen sein sollte, tut mir leid, ich habe die besten absichten für alle betroffenen, die gentooer vom gentoo treffen, sowie die gentoo fans der lug.

ein bissl weniger flamen würde dir übrigens nicht schaden.

edit: hab mal den letzten absatz in reaktion auf die flames rausgenommen. spreche hier ja nicht für mich, und ein "gegenseitiges hochpushen" bringt selten was produktives.

patrickLast edited by etron on Tue Apr 20, 2004 7:05 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## unixtippse

Jaaa, hallo ihr Lieben!

Da bin ich aber mal froh, ein Forum gefunden zu haben, in dem man noch weiß, was respektvolle und höfliche Umgangsformen sind.

Was etron auf seine wenig direkte und ortographisch selbstbewußte Weise sagen wollte, deckt sich doch genau mit dem, was der P(l)ate ihm in seiner unglaublich feinsinnigen Art entgegnet hat: Eine Selbsthilfegruppe pro Distribution und Landkreis braucht niemand, und eigentlich will das auch niemand. Das seht ihr doch, Hand aufs Herz, schon allein am Zuspruch. Aus meiner Erfahrung weiß ich, daß 20 Leute "fest" zu einem solchen Treffen zusagen müssen, damit 5-10 wirklich kommen.

Ich selbst setze Gentoo auf einer Workstation und dem Laptop ein, fühle mich aber, nur weil ich ein automatisches Build-System benutze, nicht als Überhacker, der mit dem primitiven SuSE- und Debian-Pack nichts zu tun haben will. Neben Gentoo setze ich noch Debian, OpenBSD und Solaris produktiv ein und fühle mich bei den LUGs in Frankfurt und Wiesbaden damit eigentlich sehr gut aufgehoben. Gentoo hat dabei seine ganz eigenen, zum Teil relativ schwerwiegenden, Macken, aber daß man deshalb gleich lokale Selbsthilfegruppen starten muß, wage ich doch mal stark zu bezweifeln.  :Wink: 

Also, schreibt euch doch mal auf der Mailingliste einer LUG in eurer Gegend ein. Ihr werdet euch wundern, wieviele "anonyme Gentoo-User" ihr trefft, die dieses Forum nur als Suchmaschine zur Beantwortung ihrer offenen Fragen nutzen und dabei keine Gentoo-Aktivisten sind. Ein Besuch beim Stammtisch halte ich zumindest Anfangs für wenig repräsentativ. 

Die Stammtische der Frankfurter sollen übrigens eher "technischer" als die der PUG angehaucht sein, mit DSL und Netzwerkkabeln unterm Tisch.

Viel Spaß dabei,

Eure unixtippse aus dem Landkreis Gießen.

----------

## plate

Bitte um Verständnis, wenn ich es in meiner Eigenschaft als Moderator dieses Forums immerhin seltsam finde, dass sich jemand extra registriert, um die Anwesenden erstmal anzukoffern. Aber als Neuhesse mit nur einem Jahr Erfahrung im Hinter^H^H^H^H^Hochtaunus fehlen mir ja vielleicht nur ein paar Umgangsformen, die hierzulande für normal gehalten werden.

Normal sind allerdings auch Gentoo User Meetings, ob nun mit LUG, um LUG, statt LUG oder trotz LUG. Das letzte Gentooistentreffen, das ich selbst organisiert habe, liegt schon ein bisschen zurück und war noch schlechter besucht als die Rhein-Main-Meetings. Trotz seiner nur vier Teilnehmer war es deshalb aber nicht weniger erquicklich - manchmal schmeckt es eben besser, wenn man sein  *etron wrote:*   

> eigenes süppchen kocht.

  Was die zuständige LUG angeht, ist dort die drohende Übernahme der Weltherrschaft durch Gentoo-Aktivisten mit großer Gelassenheit aufgenommen worden. Einladungen zu den Neujahrstreffen der GentooJP und ähnliches wurden mit völliger Selbstverständlichkeit auch über die Mailingliste der TLUG verschickt, was ich für empfehlenswerter halte, als irgendwelche Leute erstmal unter Spalterverdacht zu setzen, um sie anschließend aufzufordern, sich "ihrer" LUG anzuschließen. 

Die Ausgrenzung anderer POSIX-konformer Glaubensrichtungen liegt mir jedenfalls fern, und zum  *unixtippse wrote:*   

> primitiven SuSE-Pack

  hab ich bestimmt selbst schon mal gehört (als es noch S.u.S.E. hieß). Ich unterhalte mich sogar mit Debianern, obwohl die sich immer mit "dann kompilier mal schön" verabschieden.  :Mr. Green:  Andererseits gehe ich persönlich weder zu Gentoo-Meetings noch LUGs vornehmlich wegen ihrer Eigenschaft als "Selbsthilfegruppen" - zumindest mir geht's hauptsächlich um zwanglose Gespräche unter Leuten mit ähnlichen Interessen. Und die führe ich im Zweifel besser auf beiden Veranstaltungen, ohne mir irgendwelche Grundsatzentscheidungen zugunsten einer bestimmten Organisationsform abringen zu müssen.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Erstmal ein Danke für eure Beiträge, Anregungen und Ideen, als mehr oder weniger Verantwortlicher äußere ich mich zu den genannten Punkten.

 *Quote:*   

> nur verstehe ich nicht, warum man das rad neu erfinden muss. wie schon erwähnt wurde, gibt es fuer diesen bereich eine lug, wieso schliesst ihr euch uns nicht an ?

 

Ich denke der Grund liegt wohl zuallererst mal darin dass es eine gewisse Anzahl von Leuten geben müsste, die sich entschließen müssten diesen Schritt zu tun. Diese Anzahl von Leuten gibt es nicht. Die GUM Rhein-Main ist einfach ausgedrückt pures Chaos und die feste Mitgliederzahl die eigentlich zu einem Treffen definitiv kommt bewegt sich um die 3. Zu wenig um solch eine Schritt irgendwann zu rechtfertigen.

Persönlich habe ich so meine negativen Erfahrungen mit der PUG gemacht. Ich geh jetzt bewusst nicht näher darauf ein, hat jetzt nichts mit übermässigem Alkoholgenuß oder ähnlichem zu tun. 

Jedem Gentooler (auch wenn man das nicht erwähnen muss, sage ich es trotzdem) aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet steht es natürlich frei sein Glück bei der PUG zu suchen.

 *Quote:*   

> Was etron auf seine wenig direkte und ortographisch selbstbewußte Weise sagen wollte, deckt sich doch genau mit dem, was der P(l)ate ihm in seiner unglaublich feinsinnigen Art entgegnet hat: Eine Selbsthilfegruppe pro Distribution und Landkreis braucht niemand, und eigentlich will das auch niemand. Das seht ihr doch, Hand aufs Herz, schon allein am Zuspruch. Aus meiner Erfahrung weiß ich, daß 20 Leute "fest" zu einem solchen Treffen zusagen müssen, damit 5-10 wirklich kommen. 

 

Mit der letzteren Satz hast du wohl Recht. Aber wie breits oben erwähnt sind wir zu wenig um eine gemeinsame Entscheidung zu fällen (es macht einfach keinen Sinn). Im übrigen stimme ich Plate zu wenn er sagt dass nichts gegen Gentoo User/Developer Meetings zu sagen ist. Es ist weiterhin auch ein Irrtum, zumindest erweckt das den Eindruck dass du darauf abziehlst, dass wir (also die unglaubliche Menge von Gentoo Usern die sich ab und zu mal zu fünft treffen) uns zu 37331, oder besser elitär, fühlen auf einer PUG/LUG zu erscheinen. Ich hab mal auf der PUG subscribed.

Im übrigen unterhalten wir uns auch über anderes als Gentoo.  Vielleicht sollte man das noch festhalten, damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht ein GUM wäre ein einziges Supportforum im wirklichen Leben.

** Edit aus Korrekturgründen

----------

## rblock

Hallo,

ich würde ja auch gerne mal zu dem Treffen kommen, habe aber leider zurzeit kein Auto und von meinem Wohnort im Hochtaunuskreis (Usingen), ist es mehr als aufwändig zum Treffpunkt zu kommen.  :Sad: 

Falls aber jemand in der Nähe meines Wohnortes zuhause ist und zu dem Treffen fährt und zufällig einen Sitzplatz frei hat, wäre es toll, wenn ich mitfahren dürfte.  :Smile: 

Ich wäre nicht unfroh mal ein paar Stunden von zuhause weg unter Menschen zu kommen und etwas Ruhe von unserer einjährigen Tochter zu bekommen.  :Wink: 

Anfragende Grüße

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> Falls aber jemand in der Nähe meines Wohnortes zuhause ist und zu dem Treffen fährt und zufällig einen Sitzplatz frei hat, wäre es toll, wenn ich mitfahren dürfte.

 

Ich kenne jetzt keinen, der definitiv zugesagt hat, aus dem Taunus kommt oder mit dem Auto. Tut mir wirklich leid. Wenn sich was ändern sollte schreib ich hier noch was rein oder schick dir eine PM.

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit dazu nutzen euch darauf hinzuweisen dass das letzte von mir organisierte Treffen (30. April 2004) ist! Auf die Gründe möchte ich nicht näher eingehen und freue mich wenn jemand das von mir selbst angerissene Ruder übernimmt. Vielleicht kommen noch ein paar Leute mehr am FR, ich würde mich wirklich freuen. 

Alles Gute im Anhalterschem Sinne.

 Michael Frey

** Korrektur wegen Frage von Reiner (Antwort und Quote hinzugefügt).

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen, ich hab sicherheitshalber mal per E-Mail alle angeschriebenen informiert, ich denke aber dass ihr das auch ohne mich hinbekommt. Viel Spaß. 

Grüße Michael

----------

## peddy

hallo,

ich habe leider heute erst erfahren das es gentoo user treffen im raum mainz/wiesbaden gibt. ich hoffe sehr das auch zukunftig solche treffen stattfinden. wenn ja dann würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand per pm bescheid geben könnte.

danke und hoffentlich bis bald.

----------

## Tufur

Hallo,

würde mich auch über Kontakte zu Linux | Gentoo User in & um Mainz freuen.

gruss

Michael

----------

## dakra

Würde mich über Wiesbadener Gentoo User freuen.

Gehen von Euch auch ein paar zu den PUG Treffen?http://www.pug.org

Wollte da schon immer mal hingehen, habs aber nie gepackt.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Man könnte sich mal wieder treffen, ich war schon seit langem nicht mehr bei der PUG, ansonsten kann man natürlich auch als Linuxer noch beim CTreff Mainz vorbeischauen. Übernimmt jemand die Organisation? Dann kann man sich ja nächste Woche treffen.

Gruß Michael

----------

## mitschnacka

Hi,

gibt es nun ein (oder auch regelmäßiges) Wiesbadener Treffen? Wie läuft hier die Kommunikation so bzgl. der Treffen? Gibt's ne Mailingliste oder so?

Danke

Gruss

Justus

----------

## Sas

Nö, das läuft alles über den Thread hier. Mainz, Wiesbaden ist doch alles eine Ecke.

Michael, warst du schon mal auf so nem Treff? Sieht auf deren Seite meiner Meinung nach ziemlich nach geschlossener Gruppe aus...

Ansonsten wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt, sich mal wieder zu treffen, auch wenn ich fast nur an Wochenenden kann.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Lang Lang ist es wohl her, bisschen eingeschlafen. Wir könnten uns mal "alle" wieder treffen nur um mal wieder ein Bier gemeinsam zu trinken. Seufz.

Gruß Michael

----------

## Sas

Sofern ich Zeit hab und der Ort passt, wär ich dabei. Wie wärs mal mit nem Freitag oder Samstag in Mainz im Kamin (wo wir dann hoffentlich noch nen Platz kriegen  :Wink: )?

----------

## thepi

Wann? Da würd ich dann mal dazu stoßen, wenn ich kann  :Smile: 

Am liebsten wäre mir allerdings so ab dem 25.10. wieder, hab vorher Vordiplomsprüfungen  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

Hy, komme aus Darmstadt, Nähe Frankfurt. 

Wäre auch dabei!  :Smile: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Vorschlag für das nächste Treffen:

Wann: Samstag, 30. Oktober 2004, 19:30 Uhr

Wo: co|dex,  Liebfrauenplatz 5, Mainz

URL: http://www.codex-mainz.de/

Wer: Gentoo User

Das Lokal hat WLAN für Umsonst und nett ist es außerdem. Das ganze befindet sich in der Nähe vom Gutenbergmuseum, was wiederum in der Nähe vom Domplatz ist, also Mainz Innenstadt. Vielleicht melden sich ja ein paar Leute an, so das man nicht wie früher zu zweit oder zu dritt da sitzt. Vielleicht kann das auch einer der Forenadmins noch aufnehmen in den Gentoo User Treffen Sammelthread.

----------

## Inte

Ich werd mal vorbeischauen. Wie es der Zufall will, bin ich dieses WE in Wiesbaden. 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Sas

Cool, Inte! Ich werde auch versuchen zu kommen. Denke, dass es klappt. Aber eine verbindliche Zusage ist das noch nicht. Immerhin ist das das erste WE nach der Rückkehr meiner Freundin von einem zweimonatigen Australien-Aufenthalt.

Gruß, S(il)as

----------

## Sas

Sooooooooo, dann kram ich den Thread mal hoch, da die Wochenendplanung ansteht  :Wink: 

Wie siehts aus? Finden sich genug Leute, damit das Treffen stattfindet? Ich würde 100% zusagen.

- Silas

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich würd gern um eine Woche verschieben weil ich verpennt habe dass ich am Samstag um 20:00 Uhr auf einem Konzert in Wiesbaden bin. Tut mir echt leid!!!

----------

## Inte

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Wie siehts aus? Finden sich genug Leute, damit das Treffen stattfindet? Ich würde 100% zusagen.
> 
> - Silas

 Meiner einer ist dabei.

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Ich würd gern um eine Woche verschieben weil ich verpennt habe dass ich am Samstag um 20:00 Uhr auf einem Konzert in Wiesbaden bin. Tut mir echt leid!!!

 Kann passieren. Nichtsdestotrotz würd ich mich gerne mit den anderen treffen. Leider komm ich erst Mitte November wieder nach WI/MZ.

Gruß, Tobias.

----------

## tph

mmmh, klingt gut, ich würde gerne vorbei kommen.

Habe ich richtig gerechnet? 06.11.04?

Gruß, Tobi

----------

## Sas

Ich wäre diesen Samstag trotzdem dabei. Sonst noch jemand außer mir und Inte?

Allerdings wäre es dann bei mir die Woche drauf schlecht, da ich auch nur am WE hier bin und da halt auch alles mögliche andere vor habe...

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Schade dass ich nicht dabei sein kann   :Sad:   Aber ich wünsch euch schon mal viel Spaß

----------

## dakra

Ich bin auch dabei!

Gruß Daniel

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Wie lief das Treffen?

----------

## Sas

Mein Auto sprang nicht an :/

Im Nachhinein (Anlasser ausgebaut und überprüft) hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass es wohl nur der Kontakt war, der dem Anlasser sagt er soll den Elektromotor anschmeißen, nachdem das Ritzel rausgesprungen ist.

Einerseits bin ich froh, n paar hundert Euro gespart zu haben, andererseits isses natürlich ärgerlich.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Somit stellt sich die Frage wann wir uns wieder treffen? Oder sehe ich das falsch?  :Smile: 

Noch bis 16:45 Uhr FH ...  :Sad: 

----------

## Sas

Klar, sowieso  :Wink: 

Nächsten Samstag is bei mir schlecht, da bin ich auf ner Einweihungsparty... Zwar auch in Mainz, aber ich würde mich nicht drauf verlassen, dass ich mich da absetzen kann.

So, ich genieße jetzt noch bisschen, dass ich nicht in Hessen arbeite bzw. studiere  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Hmm, Hmm, wann wollen wir uns denn treffen. Eine Woche drauf?

----------

## williamvergara

Hallo alle hier! Es ist lange her seit dem letzten Post. Wir sollten uns treffen? Und ich kann Karlsruhe vorschlagen. Meldet euch!!

----------

## SvenFischer

Hmm, was bitte hat Karlsruhe in diesem Zweig verloren?

Mach doch einen neunen Zweig auf...

----------

## Cadex

Hallo,

bin gerade auf Gentoo umgestiegen und wohne auch im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Falls es hier mal wieder irgend ein Treffen geben sollte wäre ich vermutlich dabei...

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Es gibt wieder ein Treffen und zwar:

Wann: 31. März 2005, Donnerstag, 19:30 Uhr

Wo:  : Kneipe folgt morgen oder übermorgen wird aber auf jeden Fall in Wiesbaden sein.

----------

## Sensenmann

jup jup

Kneipe bin ich imo noch etwas Ratlos - konstruktive Vorschläge ? nur zu!  :Smile: 

Gruß

Sensenmann

----------

## Genesis SE

woah meinen account gibt es noch, ... ähm ja

also ich würd sicherlich auch da auftauchen

----------

## Sensenmann

ich denke, dass wir uns im Alex in Wiesbaden treffen sollten

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Dann soll es so sein. Wer macht den "Erkennungsdienst" in Form von Buch, Plüschpinguin?

----------

## Sensenmann

ich kann gerne meinen Plüschpingu mitkommen

Wann sollen wir uns im Alex treffen?

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich denke wie vereinbart oben so um 19:30 Uhr.

----------

## Sensenmann

ups, wer lesen kann ich klar im Vorteil  :Embarassed: 

----------

## dakra

Sehr cool, ich schaue das ich heute um 19:30 im Alex bin. Bringt noch jemand seinen Anhang vielleicht mit? Wenn ja, dann könnte ich es VIELLEICHT schaffen meine Freundin mitzubringen.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Sensenmann

mein Anhang ist dabei  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich hab keinen Anhang und werde folglich nichts in der Form mitbringen. Ich weis auch nicht ob ein "Stammtisch" der richtige Ort für Anhänge ist, da bei weiblichen Anhängen meistens doch technische Themen eher uninteressant sind.

----------

## Sas

Oh, da hab ich wohl ein paar Stunden zu spät hier rein geguckt  :Sad: 

Allerdings bin ich in letzter Zeit auch nur noch selten im Forum. Falls die Treffen jetzt wieder regelmäßiger sind, würde ich aber auch wieder mal vorbei kommen. Allerdings ganz sicher ohne Freundin, die würde mir noch Wochen lang die Ohren voll jammern. Immerhin macht sie jetzt in ihren Semesterferien mal n Linux-Kurs. Danach kann ich sie ja immer fragen, warum sich irgendwelche unstable-Pakete mit meinen GCC-Flags nicht kompilieren lassen  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

War ein wirklich netter Abend. Ich denke wir werden uns mal wieder so in 4 Wochen treffen. Schade dass dakra so wenig Zeit hatte. Waren auch ganz andere Gesichter als sonst.

----------

## Sensenmann

@Sas die 2 Mädelz haben sich gut untereinander unterhalten   :Very Happy: 

Also keine Panik

----------

## dakra

Fand es schön mal ein paar Gesichter aus der Forum kennenzulernen. Das nächste mal bin ich länger dabei. War leider zu kurzfristig gestern.

Freu mich aber schon auf das nächste mal.

Wir könnten ja alle zusammen die PUG infiltrieren. Wir stürmen dann das PUG Treffen mit Gentoo T-Shirts und Kaffeetassen  :Wink: 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Sensenmann

PUG ?? erklärung bitte  :Smile: 

----------

## dakra

PUG = Pinguin User Group

www.pug.org

Gruß Daniel

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Wann treffen wir uns das nächste Mal?

----------

## dakra

Ich würde Ende April vorschlagen. Wieder Donnerstags? 

2005-04-28

18:00 Uhr

Ort: ???

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Sensenmann

von mir aus

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Okay notiert. Ich finde das Alex jetzt nicht wirklich ein so wunderbarer Ort und den Nichtraucherbereich fand ich noch weniger gut. Überlegt es euch.

----------

## dakra

Ich schließe mich wg. dem Nichtraucherbreich an. Sollten wirklich ne andere Location als das Alex wählen. Aber mir fällt jetzt auch nix spontan ein. Soll die Location eher zentral oder kann es auch was in einem Wiesbadener Vorort sein?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Da ich per Bus reise wäre es ganz angenehm wenn es jetzt nicht Breckenheim oder Naurod wäre. Schlag was vor und wir diskutieren kontrovers.

----------

## Sensenmann

Für Frank, Suse und seinen Kumpel (dessen Namen ich vergessen habe *schäm*) wäre es eher problematisch ausserhalb von WI was zu machen - mir selbst würde Mainz entgegen kommen.

Das mit den Nichtraucherbereich  :Laughing:  nehmt das mal nicht so ernst  :Smile: 

Wir hätten uns auch früher wo anders hinsetzen können.

ALEX war halt mal en Vorschlag - schlagt was besseres vor  :Wink: 

Gruß

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *Sensenmann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das mit den Nichtraucherbereich  nehmt das mal nicht so ernst 
> 
> Wir hätten uns auch früher wo anders hinsetzen können.
> ...

 

In Mainz gibt es das co|dex noch wo es WLAN für die Süchtigen gibt und dann noch das Octan in dem es leckere überbackene Baguettes gibt. Wir können uns aber auch in Wiesbaden irgendwo, von mir aus auch das Alex treffen.

Gruß Michael

----------

## dakra

Ich war mal im co|dex. Von der Location her cool, vorallem wegen dem gGutenbergmuseum nebenan, was auch WLAN hat  :Laughing: 

Aber die Parkplätze sind dort nicht so gut, bzw. gibt fast keine.

Ich würde auch sagen das wir es in der Wiesbadener Innenstadt belassen. Ich bin da relativ offen was die Location angeht, hauptsache man kann sich gut unterhalten.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Dann bleiben wir jetzt erstmal beim Alex in der Innenstadt? Das Treffen ist bereits jetzt in 2 Wochen und auf die letzte Minute noch was umzuentscheiden, könnte möglicherweise Leute "abschrecken". Geht das in Ordnung?

----------

## dakra

Bin einverstanden.

2005-04-2818:00 UhrALEX

Gruß Daniel

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Wer mag kann ja noch Beforegod Bescheid sagen, dann tauchts auch noch in dem Sammelthread als Datum auf. 

Gruss Michael und bis nächste Woche.

----------

## Sensenmann

ich muss leider für dieses mal absagen.

in meinem Freundeskreis ist derzeit die Hölle los - 2 Umzüge + Möbelaufbauen und ich bin natürlich so frei und helfe.

sry Jungs - beim nächsten mal gerne Wieder

lg

Sensenmann aka Matthias

----------

## dakra

Sorry, muss leider auch absagen, kam leider was dazwischen was ich nicht verschieben kann.

*grml*

Nächstes bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!

Gruß Daniel

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Fein. Nachdem ja irgendwie jetzt jeder absagt und ich keine Lust habe alleine in einer Kneipe zu sitzen, der Aufruf Bescheid zu sagen falls dann doch noch jemand kommt. Entweder per PM oder per E-Mail an michael@not-another-server.net

Danke.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Na na nicht den Kopf hängen lassen ist halt schwierig alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen   :Cool: .

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Fein. Nachdem ja irgendwie jetzt jeder absagt und ich keine Lust habe alleine in einer Kneipe zu sitzen, der Aufruf Bescheid zu sagen falls dann doch noch jemand kommt. Entweder per PM oder per E-Mail an michael@not-another-server.net
> 
> Danke.

 

Bei mir besteht schon interesse (am liebsten am WE). Habe noch ein Tread entdeckt wo auch Leute (Frankfurter) Lust auf ein Treffen haben ->

viewtopic-t-253855

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## dertobi123

Wie schauts aus während der LWE im November unter der Woche mal abends ein GUM zu veranstalten?

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi dertobi123,

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wie schauts aus während der LWE im November unter der Woche mal abends ein GUM zu veranstalten?

 

wenn du mir sagst was "LWE" bedeutet... aber November ist immer gut  :Very Happy: 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> wenn du mir sagst was "LWE" bedeutet... aber November ist immer gut 

 

Ich glaube dertobi meint das hier Linux World & Expo damit. Ich waere auch dabei, mal sehen ob das was wird.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> [...]Ich glaube dertobi meint das hier Linux World & Expo damit. Ich waere auch dabei, mal sehen ob das was wird.

 

Danke für die Info... was es nicht alles gibt  :Very Happy:  wie gesagt ich bin dabei sagt wanns los geht.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## dertobi123

Macht nen Termin und Ort klar und wir schauen, dass wir dann vorbeischauen.  :Wink: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Macht nen Termin und Ort klar und wir schauen, dass wir dann vorbeischauen. 

 

Find ich auch eine gute Idee. Einfach mal ein paar Leute per PM daran erinnern dass es da ja eins oder zwei Threads zu dem Thema gab und Ergebnis hier kundtun.

----------

## dertobi123

Achja, wäre gut wenn der Termin recht bald feststehen würde, so das wir das in der Planung auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen können.

----------

## nightmarez

wäre bei einem passenden termin auch dabei

----------

## Sensenmann

einfach melden, dann schau ich mal, wie ich Zeit habe  :Smile: 

vlG

Sensenmann

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Jungs,

also die Linux World Expo ist vom 15. - 17. November 2005 d.h. es stehen 3 Tage zur Auswahl (Di., Mi. und Do.) mir wären alle Tage recht  :Very Happy: .

Nun zum Ort des Gum´s... also ich kenne nicht wirklich viele gute (Essen, Platzreserven) Restaurants ich würde einfach mal das erwähnte http://www.dionysos-frankfurt.com/ aufgreifen und dort , wenn sich Interessenten finden, ein paar Plätze reservieren. Vorschläge für andere Lokalitäten werden aber gerne angenommen.

Als erstes müssen wir uns aber auf einen Termin einigen und das relativ zügig damit auch Leute die von weiter weg kommen wollen eine vernünftige Planung machen können. Von der Uhrzeit her würde ich ab 19:00 Uhr vorschlagen da die LWE bis 18:00 geht...

Zur Info ich poste einen Hinweis auf das Treffen in dem [OT] 1. Gentoo User Treffen in Frankfurt am Main Thread so finden sich vielleicht ein paar Leute zusätzlich ein.

Also an den Terminplaner und ab gehts  :Very Happy: 

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

